
Please Don't Learn to Code from Stock Photos - franze
http://codepen.io/chriscoyier/post/code-in-stock-photos
======
kbenson
> Better make damn sure the background color of the body is white because
> otherwise who knows what it might end up.

You would be surprised. I believe it was xhtml, or if you didn't supply a
document type, that IE and Firefox would have different default background
colors. One was grey, the other white. This was a decade ago though, so I
don't know if it still stands.

~~~
icedchai
Do you remember Netscape? The default was definitely gray.

------
cyberferret
Well, I am guilty of using stock code photography on my websites in the past,
but thank goodness I've never copied and pasted blocks of code from them... I
only exclusively do that from Stackoverflow...

------
anotheryou
The css might be compiled scss. Using classes whenever possible is also a
valid strategy.

------
YesThatTom2
The code on the cover of the-cloud-book.com is Go from the bosun.org project

